# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  هــا قد جاء الشتاء:)

## rand yanal

_


images.jpg


هــا قد جاء الشتاء مرة أخرى ,, وأنا بين ذراعيك .. 

هــا قد جاء الشتاء مرة أخرى ,, وقد جاء الخير والسعادة معه .. 

بوجودك أصبحت أتمنى أن تكون أيام السنة كلها شتاء.. 

بوجودك لا أعرف طعما للبرد في الشتاء ,, فلا أشعر بشيء بوجودك .. 

ففي الشتاء أستطيع أن أتتبع بخار نفسك وأستنشقه .. 

وفي الشتاء أستطيع أن أتتبع دفء روحك وأستدفئ بها .. 

وفي الشتاء أستطيع أن أميز رائحتك بدقة .. 

وفي الشتاء أستطيع أن أكتب اسمك على نافذتي وفي كل مكان .. 

وفي الشتاء حتى كلمة أحبكِ لها طعم مختلف تماما .. 

في كل شتاء أدعوا الله أن  يجمعنا سويا  حتى لا يأتي الشتاء القادم ألا ونحن سويا .. 

منذ الصباح لم يتوقف المطر دقيقة ,, بعدد حبات المطر أقول لك أحبك ,, وبعدد حبات المطر أقول لك أعشقك .. 

فا أيها الخير لا تتوقف بل اهطل وبغزارة لتقول له كم أحبه وأعشقه .. 

_

_بقلمي_ 
_19/11/2011_

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*ها قد جاء الشتاء...
مساحة أحتلها...
لي فيها كلمة...
.
شتاء جديد
وذات الأوراق تسقط
وأول القطرات تتراكض وأتراكض نحوها ...
لكنُّها ضائعة...
.
لا بد يهطل المطر
وعيناك يوماُ تجيء 
فتزهر كلماتي وأخط الهويُّة...
وأجد الوطن...
.
ها قد جاء الشتاء...
.
شكراً*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*وأشعر وكأنما المطر دموع بشر متراكمة

راقية أبدعتِ*

----------


## rand yanal

> *ها قد جاء الشتاء...
> مساحة أحتلها...
> لي فيها كلمة...
> .
> شتاء جديد
> وذات الأوراق تسقط
> وأول القطرات تتراكض وأتراكض نحوها ...
> لكنُّها ضائعة...
> .
> ...


*قلعتي أبدية أشكر لك تواجد *

----------


## rand yanal

> *وأشعر وكأنما المطر دموع بشر متراكمة
> 
> راقية أبدعتِ*


*تسلمي طوق هاد من زوقك*

----------


## shams spring

*في الشتاء أستطيع أن أميز رائحتك بدقة .. 

 وفي الشتاء أستطيع أن أكتب اسمك على نافذتي وفي كل مكان .. 

 وفي الشتاء حتى كلمة أحبكِ لها طعم مختلف تماما ..

رائـــعة ...... ^_^*

----------


## بسمه

هــا قد جاء الشتاء مرة أخرى ,, وأنا بين ذراعيك .. 
*ففي الشتاء أستطيع أن أتتبع بخار نفسك وأستنشقه ..*
وفي الشتاء أستطيع أن أتتبع دفء روحك وأستدفئ بها .. 
كتـــــير حــلوه رائــعه .

----------


## rand yanal

> *في الشتاء أستطيع أن أميز رائحتك بدقة .. 
> 
>  وفي الشتاء أستطيع أن أكتب اسمك على نافذتي وفي كل مكان .. 
> 
>  وفي الشتاء حتى كلمة أحبكِ لها طعم مختلف تماما ..
> 
> رائـــعة ...... ^_^*


حبيبتي شمس إنتي الأروع  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

> هــا قد جاء الشتاء مرة أخرى ,, وأنا بين ذراعيك .. 
> *ففي الشتاء أستطيع أن أتتبع بخار نفسك وأستنشقه ..*
> وفي الشتاء أستطيع أن أتتبع دفء روحك وأستدفئ بها .. 
> كتـــــير حــلوه رائــعه .


بسمة مرورك الأروع  :Smile:

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ٱلجو..منّ ححلإتھہُ ٱشك ٱنهﻣ͠ن ﺄنففاسھ

----------


## rand yanal

> ٱلجو..منّ ححلإتھہُ ٱشك ٱنهﻣ͠ن ﺄنففاسھ


حبيبتي والمطر كلك زوووووووووووووووووق  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لروح قلمك نبض خاص .. اشكركِ رند

----------

